# Rotisserie



## OnlineCooking (Jun 21, 2007)

I got a rotisserie for my Thermos/Charbroil grill, it is meant for my model of grill.  At anyrate, I installed it, following the instructions word for word.  It was doing fine with a single chicken, and then the motor stopped turning.  You could hear it but there was no movement.  Well, I'm taking it back for an exchange, just wondering if any of you have had the same problem.  Oh, and does anyone know if I can get a more powerful engine?


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 21, 2007)

That should accomodate a whole chicken with ease.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 21, 2007)

Onlinecooking...

Sounds like you may have gotten a "lemon" Take/send it back for replacement.

Do a goggle search for rotisseries for bbq grills, or bbq grill parts etc. And you will find other sizes. Just be sure it is compatable with your grill.

Enjoy!


----------

